# Weekend finds , enbossed soda hole, and earlier hole with second pontil found.



## CreekWalker (Mar 27, 2016)

We started a hole after probing the back lot of a  1920's property.  Found several undamaged embossed local sodas dating to the 1940's and several food bottles and a couple of colored fruit jars. One of the ketchup is embossed "TANGY" has a Prioff top, and was marked Brooks.  We moved back further into a wooded lot were the owner, said the original homestead was located in the 1880's, was probed and found an old dump, with lots of plain red clay bricks. After digging down into the trashy pit , I dug into  blackish dirt layer and found my second pontil item, which appears to be a flask much like the first one I dug years ago. The first old pontil was embossed very similarly and is light amethyst. Anyone care to ID the pontiled object? Sadly the older meds and other finds including a colored Memphis whiskey were broken. Walking out found this Mercedes Benz emblem Have a great week.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice haul! Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 28, 2016)

The pontiled flask is called a Scroll or Violin flask, circa 1840. There are numerous variants so would need additional information to identify exactly.          Jim


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks, it was fun, in the open lot, soft soil, but the woods dig was murder , roots all the way down! I wish the flask had survived, must have shattered on impact. A top and neck would have helped ID it. Found black glass base and other relics from the 1890's back forty years. Would be nice to find a site this age , with intact items.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice pit!


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 28, 2016)

It was one, of those "from good to bad" digging weekends. But thanks for the compliments, while I like art deco and straight side soda bottles, but would like to dig a good hole full of pre-1870 bottles , as it's been awhile for me. Here is a photo of the criers , showing three broke pontil bottles, black glass, old meds and assorted early stuff. A couple of unusual metal items found with the metal detector , a small thin railroad spike from a early narrow gauge railroad and , a sounding weight , which was used for measuring depth , this site is near both RR and the Wolf river.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 29, 2016)

Got off earlier today, so went back and starting probing again, found one good St, Louis Mineral water, a crown top and not an older blob top. Many St. Louis bottles came down river to Memphis, were they were relabeled by local bottlers. The Dr. Hofflands German Bitters is the shard of the day, just had enough daylight for pics. Good luck on your own digging adventures!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks like you're on a good spot.  Looking forward to seeing what you find next.


----------



## RCO (Apr 1, 2016)

It looks like a good location , I never get tired of finding sodas , although there has been a couple here I have found way too many times , same bottle different locations . the older st Louis bottle is a neat find


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 1, 2016)

I like sodas , I'm always looking. I need two more local bottles to fill in the collection. Everything else is sold or given to beginning collectors. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 4, 2016)

CreekWalker, this place your hunting has soooo much potential. That flask would have been a great find had it been whole. So did you actually find the older privy or was this surface finds? Can't wait to see what else pops up. Best of luck. Bass


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 5, 2016)

The last round of rain , mucked it up. I'll be back in it next week. It's a shallow trash pit , so be underground soon, on this one. The surface finds have so far , been 1940's stuff.


----------

